

Show HN: GridVid.me cloud video encoding - jmartens
https://gridvid.me/

======
jmartens
Here is the story behind GridVid.me:

My company harnesses the unused processing power of idle computers in order to
delivery a grid computing IaaS for high throughput computing. Pretty vague,
eh? So we needed to find a product vertical that was well suited to our unique
infrastructure.

Video encoding is great for this. The average video produced for the web is
4.5 minutes long. Online video platforms get thousands of uploads every day,
and encode each into 5 different formats on average. So they end up doing
thousands to tens of thousands of small compute jobs each day. Its an industry
that could be as large ast $600 million each year.

We built the product as part of our company, CPUsage, but then it became hard
to communicate what we do and who we are. Selling it was tough.

So I walked into our small 5 person office 2 weeks ago and said "lets start a
separate company for the encoding product." We approached it with a rapid-
prototyping attitude. We spent very little time on the name. We moved through
things fast, and focused on creating a lean, straight forward brand for the
product. We wanted our value-proposition to be loud an clear: we are the best
price in the industry. So we made a price comparison and cost calculator.

The result is GridVid.me. Would love your thoughts and feedback.

